# American Universities



## WW 635 (Apr 21, 2017)

Universities are supposed to be a place of higher learning. They're a place where young men and women go to receive an education that will provide them with necessary skills for a professional career. For some that career is in radical political ideals and lolcowism.

Recently some students from Pomona, Scripps, and other Claremont Colleges wrote the following letter (https://archive.md/Dm2DN):



> *In Response to Academic Freedom and Free Speech*
> 
> Dear David Oxtoby,
> 
> ...



What kind of person would put their signature on something so inane? Why people like Zemia Edmonson! Who's this you ask? (You did.) Zemia is author of the following blog that insists that black students should have the option to room only with other black students since they might be uncomfortable around whites. As in, black students should be allowed to discriminate against potential roommates due to the colour of their skin.



> *People of Color Can Choose Who They Want to Live With*
> 
> Zemia Edmondson | Oct. 14, 2016, 1:45 p.m.
> 
> ...








It should be noted she doesn't seem to discriminate for skin colour when selecting partners...



Spoiler: ZEMIA EDMONSON DOX



*Zemia Edmonson / zemiaafro*

zemia@live.com

1239 THE POINTE DR
WEST PALM BEACH FL 33409

170 EAST 6TH ST
SU# 132
CLAREMONT CA 91711

(305) 733-7370

LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/zemia-edmondson-a59686125
Racist blog post: http://tsl.news/opinions/6108/ (http://archive.md/f1PGG)
Associated Students of Pomona College First YEar Class President: https://aspc.pomona.edu/senate/appointments/senate/ (http://archive.md/AIODP)
Graduated Cum Laude from Choate: https://www.choate.edu/uploaded/Documents/Communications/2016_thenews.pdf (http://archive.md/RpoOV)
Review of Choate performance: http://www.mixedracestudies.org/?tag=zemia-edmondson (http://archive.md/2SFWy)
Handing out free tampons at school: http://thechoatenews.choate.edu/2016/03/31/choate-to-provide-free-tampons/ (http://archive.md/DGypb)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/zemiaafro (abandoned 2014; http://archive.md/aCvTo)
Pictaram: http://www.pictaram.com/user/_zemia/1695856472 (http://archive.md/ShOyT)
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCELY6Mx1gaiFQdrozvotHew
Pintrest: https://www.pinterest.com/zemiaafro/ (http://archive.md/8esNE)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/zemia.edmondson (http://archive.md/QWqtQ)
Insisting Bernie supporters jump on the Clinton bandwagon: https://www.wired.com/2016/06/victory-rally-clinton-asks-sanders-supporters-climb-aboard/ (http://archive.md/Xcox0)
Attended this event on mixed race issures: http://www.fanshencox.com/home/?page_id=17 (http://archive.md/2pHBt)
Review of digital print: https://www.ckehoeart.com/urban-digital-print (http://archive.md/yiZ4Z)
French Woods Community newsletter mentions: http://frenchwoods.com/pdf/march2010.pdf (http://archive.md/h3CLS)





These aren't the only schools with exceptional demonstrations of exceptionalism. A student from Reed College, private liberal arts university in Portland, gave $200 to ADF.

Héctor Morgan-Montoya is the poor exceptional (and desperately searching for a place to live after graduation) queer who made the donation. They are a self-defined "radical leftist" who shills on their FB page for others of similar political ideals.








Spoiler: HECTOR MORGAN-MONTOYA DOX



Dead name: Sidra Morgan-Montoya
Portland, OR, USA

Former city of residence: Irvine, CA, USA

LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sidra-morgan-montoya-09428a101/ (https://archive.fo/ccKyK)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/sidra.morganmontoya/ (http://archive.md/QrGFF)
Couchsurfing: https://www.couchsurfing.com/people/sidramorgan-montoya (https://archive.fo/5lklS)
Google+: https://plus.google.com/109455784479084242225
Art with blowtorches: https://patch.com/california/watsonville/three-women-teach-the-art-of-melting-wax-with-blow-torches (https://archive.fo/6wtac)
Article in the Grail: http://www.reedthegrail.com/de-sastre/2016/4/5/darkmatter-darling (https://archive.fo/taik6)
Moveon.org petition to perform Harry Potter at Fullerton College: https://petitions.moveon.org/sign/petition-to-preform-harry-1 (https://archive.fo/RTrxo)




And then there's UC Berkley and it's violent protests which included such groups as By Any Means Necessary (BAMN), Anti-facists (Antifa), and OathKeepers. Way to go Berkley! They almost have the whole radical spectrum covered. It's like UC Berkley is playing a game of Pokemon but with extremist groups instead of cuddley fighting animals. And that's just this year alone.








Special thanks to @Ride for his help with this and @Feline Darkmage for spurring the idea. Also, attention @zedkissed60


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 21, 2017)

Worth 6 digit debt.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 21, 2017)

Universities are just horrible


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 21, 2017)

Here's an excellent organization that keeps a finger on the pulse of these kind of atrocities and injustices caused by the prevalent attitude in academy expressed by OP: FIRE - Foundation for Individual Rights in Education

They are near and dear to my heart and will be to yours too.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 21, 2017)

I heard that Harvad recently told his students that gender can change on a daily basis


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 21, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> I heard that Harvad recently told his students that gender can change on a daily basis


Yep

https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9079



> “gender is fluid and changing,” often fluctuating on a daily basis


----------



## frozenrunner (Apr 21, 2017)

The Obama-era Title IX expansion has destroyed the American institution of higher learning.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 21, 2017)

Within this past year, I've been questioning more and more if it's even worth getting an education at colleges and universities anymore with nutjobs running/allowing themselves to be controlled by these administrations everywhere you look. If a degree is still worth anything, perhaps it'd just be better to take online courses to avoid the masses and direct contact with the crazies who so much as judge you at a glance (you'd still have to put up with whackjob instructors, albeit not in person at the very least). But then that'd probably just encourage NEET behavior.

I used to think the college life would teach real world experiences where high school failed, except even the real world doesn't put up with these assholes--and none of them are getting the hint. Hell, I don't think college students have ever taken the hint since prior to the beatniks' conception. And with impressionable young folks (all raised on social media and whom currently believe their snowflake shit doesn't stink) fresh out of high school applying to these campuses practically every month and being assimilated, it seems like even society itself is unfortunately getting sick and tired of fighting against this shit and are just waiting for it all to die out on its own.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 22, 2017)

Anyone who goes to college is a lolcow. If you needed an advanced education to make money, you weren't worth saving anyway.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 22, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Anyone who goes to college is a lolcow. If you needed an advanced education to make money, you weren't worth saving anyway.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 22, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Anyone who goes to college is a lolcow. If you needed an advanced education to make money, you weren't worth saving anyway.


See now that's the problem- Some cities, especially the one where I live, require secondary education to get the job.

And while I see where they're coming from with that (you need the proper experience and training), it's stupid as fuck because that just leaves fewer jobs for the ones who don't have any. And more so if _*this*_ is what kind of graduate they're producing these days.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 22, 2017)

Silence, goyim. Let me collect my shekels.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 22, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Universities are supposed to be a place of higher learning. They're a place where young men and women go to receive an education that will provide them with necessary skills for a professional career. For some that career is in radical political ideals and lolcowism.
> 
> Recently some students from Pomona, Scripps, and other Claremont Colleges wrote the following letter (https://archive.md/Dm2DN):
> 
> ...





Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Anyone who goes to college is a lolcow. If you needed an advanced education to make money, you weren't worth saving anyway.


Funnily enough, the year before I graduated high school I was actually planning to apply to an American university, but tragic occurrences within the family led me to stay here instead. I truly believe that was a sign from Allah.

The environment here regarding university life is quite different I gotta say.
I'm glad the Kuwaiti universities aren't full of hypersensitive cucks who always try to find a reason to be offended.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> I'm glad the Kuwaiti universities aren't full of hypersensitive cucks who always try to find a reason to be offended.



idk what happens if a Danishman draws a cartoon?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 22, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> idk what happens if a Danishman draws a cartoon?


Either deportation or execution I'd assume...

Holy shit I've never even thought of that.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Apr 22, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Within this past year, I've been questioning more and more if it's even worth getting an education at colleges and universities anymore with nutjobs running/allowing themselves to be controlled by these administrations everywhere you look. If a degree is still worth anything, perhaps it'd just be better to take online courses to avoid the masses and direct contact with the crazies who so much as judge you at a glance (you'd still have to put up with whackjob instructors, albeit not in person at the very least). But then that'd probably just encourage NEET behavior.
> 
> I used to think the college life would teach real world experiences where high school failed, except even the real world doesn't put up with these assholes--and none of them are getting the hint. Hell, I don't think college students have ever taken the hint since prior to the beatniks' conception. And with impressionable young folks (all raised on social media and whom currently believe their snowflake shit doesn't stink) fresh out of high school applying to these campuses practically every month and being assimilated, it seems like even society itself is unfortunately getting sick and tired of fighting against this shit and are just waiting for it all to die out on its own.



No, you just have to be extremely smart about it. A lot of times people don't even think about the college they go to or what is actually important. There's a couple of things you really want to know:

1) Make sure you know what you want to do. This is the most important. Research degrees and their career paths. See if you need a college degree or associates degree. Make absolutely sure you can do what you want to do with only a bachelors.

2) Examine their career services, job services and employment after graduation. A lot of colleges tout their locations and amenities. Who gives a fuck. See how many get jobs. See if they have department specific career services (you don't want to get the same career service treatment that Philosophy majors do if you are a Chemistry one).

3) Go with as little debt as you can. College debt is the worst debt you can ever have. Don't be like me when we were told college debt was 'good debt' and then suddenly the economy prolapsed and whoops! You can't discharge it through bankruptcy because the government and the banks make billions off of it. College debt is garbage debt. It is incredibly difficult to discharge through bankruptcy. And take ONLY federal loans. I don't care what the interest rate is. The re-payment options on federal loans beat out private ones, especially if you hit hard times.

4) Avoid boutique degrees. Highly specialized undergraduate degrees are something you should be skeptical of unless they are a STEM field. Otherwise research. Sometimes universities try to attract people with cool sounding degrees that are basically for professionals looking for a salary bump or functionally worthless.

5) If you are ending your academic career at the Undergraduate level, then the name of the college and reputation might matter. If you are continuing for Graduate or Professional, nobody cares.

6) Don't go for pointless shit like location to a city or anything like that unless you plan on staying there. While college can be a chance to explore and grow in different environments, you are dropping a lot of money. Make sure the location fits why you are going.

7) If you are going for a humanities degree or degree in Social Science, don't waste your money. I'm not joking. If you dislike the politics espoused by universities, don't do it. The field is completely corrupted if you don't toe the line. You will find yourself extremely isolated. Social Science is not the way for academic or critical thought these days. Its only for parroting the ideology to put asses in seats and publish books. This goes even if you do online. You will NOT get anywhere in these fields unless you buy what they are selling.

 If you are unsure if college is for you, find a good community college in your area and take some classes. Or a cheap state University. Typically community colleges aren't all that bad and they're a lot cheaper than dropping 30k and figuring out college doesn't fit for you.

9) Realize that most of this SJW nonsense is at expensive private schools and even then only in certain departments. You can research schools to see if they have any insane shit out of department people need. Also, be incredibly diligent if you decide to do Online colleges. Avoid for-profit colleges like the plague. They will get you nothing. Do online programs from reputable, non-profit, private/state universities. There is a difference between for-profit and private universities, learn them if you want to go the online route.

10) To re-iterate, make absolutely sure you know what you want to do. The value of a Bachelor's is incredibly difficult to see right now, even for STEM. Do your research into what you want to do, how you want to go about it. Some people can get away with getting just a Bachelor's. Most STEM fields with the exception of Computer Science and some Engineering require higher degrees to earn decent money.

Follow these steps and it should be ok. You just have to be extremely vigilant and be your own guidance counselor.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 22, 2017)

I only have a GED and I'm fucking proud of it.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 22, 2017)

If North Korea doesn't count as a lolcow, how can universities? There may be many lolcows there, but by the same logic you could make a thread about "the internet".


----------



## Locksnap (Apr 22, 2017)

Just universities? The entire education system is a libcuck-infested sham. I dropped out before I got my GED and I'm proud of it. Only letters I need to know are 
Make
America
Grate
Again
!


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 22, 2017)

DykesDykesChina said:


> If North Korea doesn't count as a lolcow, how can universities? There may be many lolcows there, but by the same logic you could make a thread about "the internet".


I have yet to see anything that would indict that a single person that isn't a lolcow uses the Internet.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 22, 2017)

Secret Asshole said:


> No, you just have to be extremely smart about it. A lot of times people don't even think about the college they go to or what is actually important. There's a couple of things you really want to know:
> 
> 1) Make sure you know what you want to do. This is the most important. Research degrees and their career paths. See if you need a college degree or associates degree. Make absolutely sure you can do what you want to do with only a bachelors.
> 
> ...


1.) Emigrate to Europe where universities are taxpayer-funded and thus won't put you into crippling debt. Also, we have solid beer. What's university life without proper Pilsner!?

1.) Sign in for a STEM degree; physics is highly recommended. It'll teach you to think logically and along the lines of cause-and-effect.

2.) But don't turn it into a race. Rushing towards graduation as fast as you can is not what this is all about. Rather, find time to read as many books from as many areas of knowledge is possible. What do you think university libraries are for? All these professors and seminars may be nice, but the library is the motherlode of knowledge. Get into the classics, start with Plato if you wish. Make sure to always study both sides of an issue: Read both Marx and Adam Smith. Bert Brecht and Ernst Jünger. Peter Weiss and Carl Schmitt, etc.

3.) Don't forget to party! Gaudeamus igitur, as we say. Find out where the girls are pretty, the beer is cheap and the DJ won't go home before breakfast time.

4.) If you encounter any SJWs, just give them a hug. These people are just lonesome and need huggies.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 22, 2017)

How about doing something about it instead of bitching, you mongs?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 22, 2017)

When did American universities really start becoming Tumblr IRL?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 22, 2017)

That trade school option looks good.


----------



## A Random (Apr 22, 2017)

Can someone explain to me what Title IX is and why it's ruining academia?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 22, 2017)

A Random said:


> Can someone explain to me what Title IX is and why it's ruining academia?



Title IX is an old piece of legislation that says that men and women should  be afforded access to the same opportunities when they attend a given institution, which in principle is a good thing. In recent decades, however, radical feminist types have hijacked the legislation to make spurious claims like the very existence of sexual assault against women (but not men obviously) means that women are having a worse experience in college, so they use it to target specific people by cooking up any excuse they want. It's basically become the legal cornerstone of victimhood theory.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Apr 22, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Title IX is an old piece of legislation that says that men and women should  be afforded access to the same opportunities when they attend a given institution, which in principle is a good thing. In recent decades, however, radical feminist types have hijacked the legislation to make spurious claims like the very existence of sexual assault against women (but not men obviously) means that women are having a worse experience in college, so they use it to target specific people by cooking up any excuse they want. It's basically become the legal cornerstone of victimhood theory.



On the flip side, it should also prevent people from declaring a "safe space" and banning all men. I don't think scrapping it would be a good idea.



DykesDykesChina said:


> If North Korea doesn't count as a lolcow, how can universities? There may be many lolcows there, but by the same logic you could make a thread about "the internet".



Countries are explicity excluded from being lolcows, while this could still constitute a "community" of sorts.


----------



## Positron (Apr 22, 2017)

DykesDykesChina said:


> 4.) If you encounter any SJWs, just give them a hug. These people are just lonesome and need huggies.


They usually believe in the idea that hygiene is a social construct.


----------



## Somsnosa (Apr 22, 2017)

North Korea is not a lolcow, it's victim of a lolcow.
The american education system is quite bizzarre. You have these enormous debts (I don't dislike capitalism but damn) and not-art humanitarian schools will teach gender issues but not history of art?
I am too interested to know how did these extremist liberals infiltrate in, I mean it's kind of obvious for philosophy/art academies cause these worms have always been in, but all colleges?


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 22, 2017)

Positron said:


> They usually believe in the idea that hygiene is a social construct.


Now that you're saying this, I once sat behind a couple, dude and gal, in a philosophy lecture, and, oh my gosh, did they smell! BOTH! From their arm-thick dreadlocks, a stench emanated which would have made Diogenes of Sinope throw himself into the Mediterranean Sea.

They did not resemble SJWs, though, rather hippies who tried to take the trope "unwashed hippie" to a horrible extreme.

Most of the SJWs of my acquaintance were actually rather clean.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 22, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> I have yet to see anything that would indict that a single person that isn't a lolcow uses the Internet.


Deep down inside, everyone is a lolcow.

_No exceptions_


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 22, 2017)

Secret Asshole said:


> 7) If you are going for a humanities degree or degree in Social Science, don't waste your money. I'm not joking. If you dislike the politics espoused by universities, don't do it. The field is completely corrupted if you don't toe the line. You will find yourself extremely isolated. Social Science is not the way for academic or critical thought these days. Its only for parroting the ideology to put asses in seats and publish books. This goes even if you do online. You will NOT get anywhere in these fields unless you buy what they are selling.


What always struck me about this is the fact that you can type "feminism" into Tumblr and learn all the shit these departments are teaching for free. I'm almost convinced that college admins are using these professors to milk money out of gullible students.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Apr 22, 2017)

thismanlies said:


> What always struck me about this is the fact that you can type "feminism" into Tumblr and learn all the shit these departments are teaching for free. I'm almost convinced that college admins are using these professors to tard cum money out of gullible students.



It is. These majors are extremely inexpensive, compared to STEM. All STEM majors require expensive equipment and talent. Though these bring lots of prestige and alumni who are wealthy.

In contrast, these botique degrees like Gender/Race/Fat studies are incredibly inexpensive to have. Their only materials are books which are massively inflated price wise and cheap as fuck in bulk. Most of their professors are adjuncts and not tenured, and there is a massive glut of Social Science PhDs who can basically only work in academia. So the Universities can pay them ~50k. Most of these degrees are at expensive, private colleges. So you are looking at 35-45k a student, either from their parents or the government. This is massively profitable for relatively small investment. Don't let their 'Marxism' hide the fact that this is a solely capatalistic endeavor.

Colleges cater to these mentally stunted cunts because they want their sweet sweet student loan money. They don't give a fuck about wheter or not you get a job afterwards, because they wash their hands of you. Not to mention most jobs in these fields basically require higher degrees. This is even better. Social Science grad students, unlike STEM grad students, rarely get stipends and tuiton remission so they pay full freight for graduate degrees. So the school makes even more money. Especially since if you read Social Science 'dissertations' (I use that term fucking loosely) they are glorified blog posts. They don't have to provide money to expensive labs or purchase expensive equipment and supplies or institutional support. Its all on the students, who are then attracted to these easy as fuck degrees, with no realization that these will provide fuck-all in terms of employment opportunities.

Thats why I said, if you are going to college, look at their employment rates. Talk to students, see what they have heard. If they don't publish or track their alumni success rates, don't go. Chances are their grads struggle with employment.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 22, 2017)

a 500$ cables and couple electronic chips package is hardly "expensive equipment"

ANd talent. Omg who should see the kind of loser that can graduate, maybe not in 4 years but over 5 years anyone can do it.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 22, 2017)

Why the hell do FAT STUDIES exist??


----------



## Null (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm moving this to General Discussion. Community Watch should be a more narrow and Internet-oriented subject. If the AV Club at Berkeley had a loud&/orProud twitter presence that'd be one thing.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 22, 2017)

Null said:


> I'm moving this to General Discussion. Community Watch should be a more narrow and Internet-oriented subject. If the AV Club at Berkeley had a loud&/orProud twitter presence that'd be one thing.


We can still dox here, right?


----------



## Null (Apr 22, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> We can still dox here, right?


always


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 22, 2017)

Null said:


> always


That's all I really wanted to hear. Uguu~



*Another Clearmont Colleges Cosigner*
*Gabby Snowden*







Scripps College
Majors: Legal studies, Russian


Spoiler: DOX 



84 R ST NW
Washington, D.C 2001
gsnowden1670@scrippscollege.edu

https://www.wayup.com/profile/Gabby-Snowden-d70483ab07/ (https://archive.fo/3VNso)
http://sas.scrippscollege.edu/clorgs-chair.html (https://archive.fo/Is65O)
http://sas.scrippscollege.edu/executive-board.html (https://archive.fo/886vR)
https://www.instagram.com/p/7BUwDkOJAQ/ (https://archive.fo/sdJMH)
http://www.weinerpublic.com/gsnowden.pdf (https://archive.fo/7NIqO)
https://medium.com/@gabbysnowden (https://archive.fo/lE2Eb)


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 22, 2017)

DykesDykesChina said:


> 1.) Emigrate to Europe where universities are taxpayer-funded and thus won't put you into crippling debt. Also, we have solid beer. What's university life without proper Pilsner!?
> 
> 1.) Sign in for a STEM degree; physics is highly recommended. It'll teach you to think logically and along the lines of cause-and-effect.
> 
> ...


1. Physics is a lot of math and not everyone has the capacity or desire for STEM anyway. Having to learn in another language if they emigrated would make the learning process even more difficult. There is a such thing as "failing out" of uni.

2. Philosophy is boring af. Don't tell me what to read or care about.

3. Have fun keeping those grades up as you take your quantum mechanics exam hung over.

4. That's a good way to catch a disease.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Apr 22, 2017)

This thread seems like its full of people who didn't go to college, are piss poor because of it, and are projecting their insecurities and jealously onto this rather bold claim. 

I mean, you can still have a fulfilling career without going to college but the truth is that these days, its getting less and less possible. Plus America is home to thousands of universities. Yes a lot of them drink the Tumblr koolaid but I highly doubt that ALL U.S colleges are SJW hellholes. Plus a few wacky professors in the sociology department don't represent an entire school.


----------



## Locksnap (Apr 22, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> 1. Physics is a lot of math and not everyone has the capacity or desire for STEM anyway. Having to learn in another language if they emigrated would make the learning process even more difficult. There is a such thing as "failing out" of uni.
> 
> 2. Philosophy is boring af. Don't tell me what to read or care about.


seems that your problem is that you are a bit dumb


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 22, 2017)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> This thread seems like its full of people who didn't go to college, are piss poor because of it, and are projecting their insecurities and jealously onto this rather bold claim.
> 
> I mean, you can still have a fulfilling career without going to college but the truth is that these days, its getting less and less possible. Plus America is home to thousands of universities. Yes a lot of them drink the Tumblr koolaid but I highly doubt that ALL U.S colleges are SJW hellholes. Plus a few wacky professors in the sociology department don't represent an entire school.



I work in the university system, and it doesn't work out well for a lot of students. Not all colleges are SJW hellholes, but a good percentage of them are after your dollar and not offering much of anything concrete in return.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 22, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> seems that your problem is that you are a bit dumb


I bet a $60k a year degree in feminism and a few violent protests can fix that. Sign me up, bb.


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 22, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> seems that your problem is that you are a bit dumb


That happens a lot here at KF fam


----------



## Locksnap (Apr 22, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I bet a $60k a year degree in feminism and a few violent protests can fix that. Sign me up, bb.


I was going to mention there were actually more options than a degree in feminism but if you can't handle maths, science or critical thinking then yeah, it seems like thats all you can handle.



TheMightyMonarch said:


> This thread seems like its full of people who didn't go to college, are piss poor because of it, and are projecting their insecurities and jealously onto this rather bold claim.
> 
> I mean, you can still have a fulfilling career without going to college but the truth is that these days, its getting less and less possible. Plus America is home to thousands of universities. Yes a lot of them drink the Tumblr koolaid but I highly doubt that ALL U.S colleges are SJW hellholes. Plus a few wacky professors in the sociology department don't represent an entire school.


No they're all bad I checked


----------



## Secret Asshole (Apr 22, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> a 500$ cables and couple electronic chips package is hardly "expensive equipment"
> 
> ANd talent. Omg who should see the kind of loser that can graduate, maybe not in 4 years but over 5 years anyone can do it.



I'm not really talking about basic stuff here. If you want to be a chemical engineer, go into the pharmaceutical industry, petroleum industry, do any sort of research, go into government or investigative work, you need a degree. Simply for access to equipment (A lot of places will not sell to anything other than companies or academic institutions), learn how to use it properly and how to think critically in a field. Not to mention a degree is basically a multi-million dollar institution confirming you are at least somewhat competent in your field and you can navigate through the basics. Google isn't a replacement for someone who can guide you through hurdles, help you write grants, know what companies are looking for and networking influence through alumni and private sponsors. A degree is more than just learning something, its having access to a network of resources of a million or billion dollar institution.

Not to mention most people don't have the self-discipline or can structure this sort of thing for themselves. Or would even know how to do it. If you can, more power to you. But I really wouldn't recommend it unless you had the confidence, determination and know what you are doing. Its just getting extraordinarily competitive for people without degrees or trade experience. A degree isn't a comment on your self worth, there's no shame in not having one. Its all about keeping yourself as competitive as possible. I wish it weren't the case and in many jobs a degree is simply not necessary or even irrelevant. I've known seniors with 20+ years of experience in fields who are getting turned away from jobs because they don't have a meaningless piece of paper that wasn't important 30 years ago but now magically is because of saturation. "Your experience looks good, but you don't have x degree..." Its pure nonsense.

The University as an institution was never meant to be like this, but its just a consequence of the modern world and the belief that having a degree is necessary for secure employment or proves anything at all. I've also seen a lot of the dangerous 'If I went through this shit, you have to too' from employers and people in administrative positions.



The Great Chandler said:


> That trade school option looks good.



Trade schools are a good option, but you still need to do the same research you would do for colleges. There's really no more 'get trade = get job'. You can also fuck yourself over if you get trained in a trade that is saturated in your area. But yes, its a good alternative for people who don't like or want college.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 22, 2017)

ibm, microsoft and the like now hire people without degrees when they have good credentials. My project manager have been an engineer all his life without a degree. And come on chemical engineers don't write grants.

Deep learning state of the art can be develop on a 300$ gpu.

There's a lot of things that are not necessarily true in that. A lot of STEM labs do not have anything special.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 22, 2017)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> This thread seems like its full of people who didn't go to college, are piss poor because of it, and are projecting their insecurities and jealously onto this rather bold claim.



Intriguing. I legitimately and honestly thought the opposite- that Kiwi Farms (and consequently the thread) was full of angry people who were mad that their basket weaving degrees amounted to nothing. This isn't really to be provocative, but I think it's a relevant insight into how divisive this topic has become in the "knowledge economy."


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 22, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> I was going to mention there were actually more options than a degree in feminism


Like Fat Studies?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 22, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Like Fat Studies?



Don't forget Beyonce studies.


----------



## Locksnap (Apr 22, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Like Fat Studies?


Oh true, you'd be good at that one.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 22, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Don't forget Beyonce studies.


What about furry studies?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 22, 2017)

Too bad lolcow studies aren't a thing



Oh wait that's Kiwifarms.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 22, 2017)

Secret Asshole said:


> Trade schools are a good option, but you still need to do the same research you would do for colleges. There's really no more 'get trade = get job'. You can also fuck yourself over if you get trained in a trade that is saturated in your area. But yes, its a good alternative for people who don't like or want college.


There are trades that cost around the 5 digits. Still, it's always a good idea to think critically about jobs. Something the trust-fund spoiled college student doesn't have.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 22, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Don't forget Beyonce studies.


I hope we can get Allred to teach it... Oh wait



Locksnap said:


> Oh true, you'd be good at that one.


Only with expert help from someone with hands on experience like yourself.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 22, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> Oh true, you'd be good at that one.


you have self-esteem issues?


----------



## Locksnap (Apr 22, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Only with expert help from someone with hands on experience like yourself.


Lame. Its not fun if you're just going to echo the same insult back.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Apr 22, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> ibm, microsoft and the like now hire people without degrees when they have good credentials. My project manager have been an engineer all his life without a degree. And come on chemical engineers don't write grants.
> 
> Deep learning state of the art can be develop on a 300$ gpu.
> 
> There's a lot of things that are not necessarily true in that. A lot of STEM labs do not have anything special.



That's all well and good, but I'm just talking about people who can't do that and making yourself as competitive as possible. A degree does that. It is a lot harder to go without one now than years ago. Most people don't have the years to back up not having a degree. You are also talking about a risk if someone doesn't have the capability to judge themselves rightly on their own talents. Self-learning is inherently difficult to do and High School sure as shit doesn't teach you that. STEM equipment might not be anything special, but it costs a shitload of money and time to use. The amount you spend making your own science lab to have any sort of modern career you may as well just go to a state university and learn STEM. It'd be way cheaper.

But yeah, tech is probably one area where you don't need one. But you still need the self discipline to do it. And like I said, I don't care if you don't have a degree. My statements aren't coming out of a place of arrogance or anything (I do regret my debt and wish I had been smarter, but sometimes nobody tells you these things, you just have to learn them the hard way) and the last thing I want people to do is chain themselves to debt.

If you can get a job in tech without one easily, then fine. But in my experience I've seen it far more difficult for people without degrees.



The Great Chandler said:


> There are trades that cost around the 5 digits. Still, it's always a good idea to think critically about jobs. Something the trust-fund spoiled college student doesn't have.



Yup, it really is. It sucks it isn't offered more or talked about. University is the end all, be all.



Sinners Sandwich said:


> Too bad lolcow studies aren't a thing



I'm sure there's some college out there with a meme studies program.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 22, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> Lame. Its not fun if you're just going to echo the same insult back.


You know what isn't fun? $60k a year to read philosophy.


----------



## Locksnap (Apr 22, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> You know what isn't fun? $60k a year to read philosophy.


Are you going to university in fucking Zimbabwe?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 22, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> Are you going to university in fucking Zimbabwe?


Lol no, Moscow


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 22, 2017)

Moscow, Ontario


----------



## TaterBot (Apr 22, 2017)

"institutions of higher learning"  ... hardly
American universities = indoctrination centers
Pay hard money to have your kids' heads fucked all the way around to backwards.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 22, 2017)

inb4 someone says the wage gap exists.


----------



## Cato (Apr 22, 2017)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> This thread seems like its full of people who didn't go to college, are piss poor because of it, and are projecting their insecurities and jealously onto this rather bold claim.
> 
> I mean, you can still have a fulfilling career without going to college but the truth is that these days, its getting less and less possible. Plus America is home to thousands of universities. Yes a lot of them drink the Tumblr koolaid but I highly doubt that ALL U.S colleges are SJW hellholes. Plus a few wacky professors in the sociology department don't represent an entire school.



You took the words out of my mouth. I've been keeping an eye on this thread from the outset and was internally debating saying something but felt it probably wouldn't be productive since the prevailing consensus/circlejerk was what it was initially...but since you said this, fuck it, thanks for providing me the impetus to chime in.

The generalization of citing the most prominent examples of useless degrees, SJW students and professors, etc, and extrapolating that the entire higher education system is worse than useless is, to put it politely, intellectually lazy. It is obvious that several people who have posted in this thread are still high school students (or perhaps even younger), or otherwise have never set foot on a campus and all exposure they have to post-secondary education is through watching "SJWs owned" videos (before anyone attempts to "disprove" this by citing their own experience, I'll just draw attention to the fact that I wrote "several," not "all").

Practically, although educational inflation is a very real thing devaluing degrees, it also adversely impacts the prospects for people with less formal education (to a greater extent actually, since if plenty of people have bachelor's degrees it makes it even easier to use as a minimum requirement and still get a huge pool of qualified candidates for jobs). More higher education is still correlated to higher incomes and lower unemployment rates. You can cite specific examples of ways people can be successful without post-secondary education obviously, but the general rule goes against that. This is even putting aside the obvious fact that many professional jobs require university education.

Universities also allow you to network. I am now friends with doctors, lawyers, elected officials, political staffers, journalists, engineers--a collection of people with diverse skills and connections who are useful to know--that I met at university through campus organizations. I would have had to put in a hell of a lot more work to make the same kind of connections outside of school. I also got references from well-established and well-respected professionals in their field who I studied under, who helped me to land my first jobs after graduating.

Of course degrees in Beyonce studies are laughable and campus SJWs are a bunch of dipshits who have never had real jobs in their life and don't know what they are talking about. Recognizing this doesn't make you brilliant. Extrapolating it to dismiss all post-secondary education is exceptional.

Is the culture on campus generally naively left-wing and PC? Sure. But instead of jerking off on the Internet and (in the case of some of you) patting yourselves on the back for not going to college, you could always participate and challenge that. Debate people in classrooms. Volunteer for student newspapers and write articles that go against that grain. Join student organizations that enable you to advocate for your belief systems. I know it isn't impossible to espouse views that go against the prevailing thought consensus because I did it (I'll concede I had some shitty instructors that did not appreciate this, but I fought my corner and ended up alright). It's easy and useless to go "universities are SJW indoctrination centers, herp derp." It's hard but worthwhile to actually try to meaningfully change that for the better.

P.S. - I should issue the obvious disclaimer that different people have different career ambitions and that going to university will be useful and worthwhile for some people and not others. I am not intending to talk down to anyone for being successful and entrepreneurial in their own way that did not require them to obtain post-secondary education. My point is directed at those dismissing universities entirely and unequivocally.

P.P.S - I can honestly say I didn't expect to find myself defending universities as I do share the contempt for SJWs, safe spaces, speech codes, and general campus culture. But this doesn't mean that people should be proud they didn't go to university or that university provides no benefits.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 22, 2017)

i dont think anyone here have enough info on who is going to college or not. Nothing here is personal.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 22, 2017)

lol For realz. It was written as a thread on the radical or extremist groups on campuses in Community Watch.


----------



## Cato (Apr 22, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> lol For realz. It was written as a thread on the radical or extremist groups on campuses in Community Watch.



Pretty much all of the responses went in a somewhat different direction though. Probably because of the thread title.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 23, 2017)

Cato said:


> Pretty much all of the responses went in a somewhat different direction though. Probably because of the thread title.


Lol Probably should have read the OP before responding.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 23, 2017)

who does that though. Most of the time i dont read the last comments either, just the title.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 23, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> who does that though. Most of the time i dont read the last comments either, just the title.


Tbf I'm not even reading what I'm responding to rn.


----------



## Cato (Apr 23, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Lol Probably should have read the OP before responding.



You did the same shit though. Most of your posts (excluding the OP) in this thread are about post-secondary education generally and have little, if anything, to do with "radicals" or "extremists."


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 23, 2017)

I think this thread has suffered from some people taking it very seriously and others completely disregarding the topic. I am guilty of this.

For instance, I actually did attend university. Just to give you an idea of how a lot of people are portraying positions they find amusing rather than earnestly discussing.

In truth, I think the value of a college education is overrated and that its worth is going to rapidly decrease in the near future rather than continue to increase, unless its made mandatory by law and just becomes an obligatory, free, tertiary system. That said, I recognize that certain careers, lifestyle goals, etc. do require a college education in all but the best of circumstances.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 23, 2017)

Cato said:


> You did the same shit though. Most of your posts (excluding the OP) in this thread are about post-secondary education generally and have little, if anything, to do with "radicals" or "extremists."


anyone that goes to college is an extremist terrorist that needs to be dealt with though


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 23, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> anyone that goes to college is an extremist terrorist that needs to be dealt with though


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 23, 2017)

FFS I'm an electrical engineer. Pretty much everything can be simulated. It's not the same as having the real equipment in front of you but what actually matters is interfacing with the interface and analyzing results, both of which do not need to be connected to the real thing to work with.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Apr 23, 2017)

I removed a post before this because I'm retarded


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 23, 2017)

oh yeah. I could see how someone could use that to dox you, soil engineer.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 23, 2017)

Sperglord Dante said:


> I removed a post before this because I'm exceptional


Put it back so that @DNJACK's post makes sense. You're ruining the flow.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Apr 23, 2017)

re:


DNJACK said:


> a 500$ cables and couple electronic chips package is hardly "expensive equipment"
> 
> ANd talent. Omg who should see the kind of loser that can graduate, maybe not in 4 years but over 5 years anyone can do it.


STEM is more than computers. See this shit?


It cost 2000 dollaridos. You need to attach it to a 4000 dollar frame for it to do anything. A STEM faculty has a shiton of expensive equipment like this laying on every lab for specific careers. STEM equipment is expensive.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 23, 2017)

tbh 2k is a session of university in the us so im not sure what your point is


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 23, 2017)

I went to college to be apart of dudebro culture by joining a fraternity, which was awesome.

Rushing was pretty much playing 'edward fortyhands', which means you have two 40s taped to your hands and you got to finish 'em before 12am or else you're a lil bitch and not welcomed into the boy's club. Two 40oz steel reserves. Think about that. That's a lot, so much in fact, there was this lil' kid named Chris that puked all over himself 2hours to midnight and I still had one forty left and I really wanted to smoke a cigarette bad but couldn't so my friend was lighting cigs for me and being my personal butler while everyone is cheering at me to drink, drink, drink. So I said fuck it and gulped that motherfucker down after 3 or 4 swigs 'cause YOLO right? That was the word everyone was saying back then while TOOL blasted in the background followed by Gucci Mane.

And that's how I wasted $500 dollars paying for obnoxious friends that would make Patrick Bateman blush.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 23, 2017)

Sperglord Dante said:


> re:
> 
> STEM is more than computers. See this shit?
> View attachment 209539
> It cost 2000 dollaridos. You need to attach it to a 4000 dollar frame for it to do anything. A STEM faculty has a shiton of expensive equipment like this laying on every lab for specific careers. STEM equipment is expensive.


Can you make this applicable to Antifa clashes with Neonazis for the sake of the thread?


----------



## Somsnosa (Apr 23, 2017)

So was this supposed to be a thread about minor lolcows who are college students?


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 23, 2017)

Somsnosa said:


> So was this supposed to be a thread about minor lolcows who are college students?


Ye, pretty much that was the intent.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 23, 2017)

Somsnosa said:


> So was this supposed to be a thread about minor lolcows who are college students?


More or less, then it was decided to move it here because it was decided the universities/colleges weren't the actual lolcows.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 23, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Ye, pretty much that was the intent.



You underestimated our collective college autism


----------



## Somsnosa (Apr 23, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> You underestimated our collective college autism


eh, it's understandable, it's one of those things that affect your life, so it just comes natural to powerlevel a bit. Kiwifarms is just not the right place


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 23, 2017)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> More or less, then it was decided to move it here because it was decided the universities/colleges weren't the actual lolcows.


It was more that radical groups on campuses isn't specific enough. I'm still going to dox dump.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 23, 2017)

I actually go to a private liberal arts college, and seeing all the buzzwords used in the course descriptions, the fact that there is an "office of diversity" and all this other nonsense, the fact that they were celebrating feminism, the fact that I've encountered SJWs at it, and seeing what other universities are doing makes me want to drop out.  Though when I see how little the one I go to does compared to all the shit places like Hartford and Yale do, I thank myself for avoiding those institutions and picking the one I'm at, which isn't nearly as extreme as the others, despite having some tendencies towards it.  Though it was a breath of fresh air when people in my dorm put up Trump signs on their doors and a MAGA flag in the window above the front door, so I guess I could at least say that while this place is infected, it's not beyond all hope.

I will say this, though, despite all the negatives I mentioned, I still prefer this to a bigger college, because if you're having trouble with a course, you can always talk to your professors and they're ready and willing to help you.  I say that's something I could never get at a state or community college.

But hey, I didn't come to this website to white knight, I came here to bitch about stuff and laugh at stupid things online, so let me share one of my favorite pieces of bullshit that I've experienced here!
When I moved into my dorm, they left a note on everyone's door talking about pronouns and asking people what theirs are.  I was taking a German class, which has three gender cases for nouns, and that's considered exhaustive, yet they say this list of about five isn't.  Not to mention that a cuck in that German class asked "What about all these other pronouns?  How do we work them into German?"  Even the professor didn't know how to respond, so it was pretty amusing.


----------



## millais (Apr 23, 2017)

The American university I attended was chock full of Iraq and Afghanistan veterans taking advantage of their GI Bill benefits, so along with the swarms of international students from overseas, they kind of balanced out the stereotypical American SJW betamales and legbeards. I graduated before the general election, so we weren't even 100% sure that Trump would win the Republican nomination at the time, but I did meet at least two students and a tenured faculty member (my cell physiology prof) who were eager to vote for Trump and trying to convert everybody they knew, plus a few more who were sympathetic to the cause but couldn't vote due to not being citizens. I did not have the misfortune of having any libtard cuck professors, but except for the cell physiology prof, they were all pretty much against Trump and for Hillary because they preferred the establishment, even if they didn't like Hillary.

There were a couple borderline incidents that made me do a doubletake though, as if the internet SJW culture was seeping over into RL. One time I was with a mycology prof collecting specimens in the wetlands when she found a centipede and in a passing referred to it with "her" and "she" pronouns. I said something to the effect of "Wow, I didn't know it was possible to identify the sex/gender of a centipede with the naked eye alone. That's really impressive observational skill!". She kind of bristled at my comment and said she couldn't actually tell whether it was a male or female centipede, but she preferred to use female pronoun as a neutral default for organisms in order to counteract 100 years of everyone else using male pronouns for the same purpose.

Another time I overheard a couple of Tumblr-y SJW type of students conspiring to file a complaint against an untenured professor because they felt the department did not have enough POC and the professor was discriminating against POC or something like that. It was hard to follow, but it made my stomach turn, because the gist of it was that they didn't like the professor's personality or attitude and were trying to crucify him on those grounds, without any legitimate grievances about any possible shortcomings of his as an instructor or researcher.

And on one occasion, while in a public study space, I made a joking remark about the incorrect grammar of a quote someone had written on a whiteboard. This tumblr girl flanked by a pair of beta numales showed up just then and immediately started retorting how it was a problematic jibe because the quote was supposed to be from an author famous for writing ebonics poems or books or something.

Another time I was in conference with this grad student for this course we were teaching, and she was almost literally triggered when someone mentioned Trump's name in passing connection with an election forum event or something of the sort on campus that would force us to reschedule our next meeting to a different location. Like it took ten seconds for her to calm down enough to get back to the topic at hand.

The other times were usually me reasonably arguing for various anti-liberal, anti-progressive viewpoints in different history classes to the discomfort of libtard students and sometimes the prof. Usually the profs were pretty good about entertaining a dissenting opinion backed by critical self-analysis, but the students sometimes did not get past the base emotional outrage and were not so tolerant.

I guess it probably depends on the institution though. Some schools or some departments are probably bonafide lolcow factories while others are productive and beneficial contributors to American economy and workforce.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 24, 2017)

I go to a small little college in my town because I couldn't really afford to go anywhere else and I thought it would be a small little happy community. Turns out their graduation rate is literally 20%, and thanks to a bunch of shady shit they've done behind the scenes my debt after two years is rivaling the cost it would be to go to one of the big universities around here. I've had professors so incompetent that I was the only one in their class because most other students got fed up and left and I've had some professors that have put me weeks behind everyone else because they straight up forgot to add me to their roster. Doesn't feel like it's all that worth it tbqh fam.


----------



## Pneumapteron (Apr 24, 2017)

DykesDykesChina said:


> If North Korea doesn't count as a lolcow, how can universities? There may be many lolcows there, but by the same logic you could make a thread about "the internet".



I see your point. I  even dare to suggest to  change the name of this thread to something like: 
-Future Lolcows
-Degrees on Useless Shit
-SJW's meet Academics
etc...


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pneumapteron said:


> I see your point. I  even dare to suggest to  change the name of this thread to something like:
> -Future Lolcows
> -Degrees on Useless Shit
> -SJW's meet Academics
> etc...


Except it's not in Community Watch anymore so it doesn't have to conform to that subforum's standards. 

Everyone get back to powerleveling. Nothing to see here.


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (Apr 24, 2017)

I've always felt that the reason College's are pushing this social justice agenda is to generate more income for the admins (psychopaths) at the top.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 24, 2017)

Waifu almost went to clown college. Did you guys know that?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 24, 2017)

ERROR_ENTRY said:


> I've always felt that the reason College's are pushing this social justice agenda is to generate more income for the admins (psychopaths) at the top.



A lot of palms are being greased to be sure, but the radical feminist/Marxist types were always lurking in the wings since way back in the 70s or earlier.


----------



## CaptainMappy (Apr 24, 2017)

I really just want to get schooled in photography, have some educational background in that, and make some money doing that ideally.

If not that, I'll do it on the side, finish my criminal justice degree, then go be a cop or something. Then I'd be justified in decking some Antifa fuck if they tried to hit me.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 24, 2017)

Some observations I've made as a conservative 28 year old full time undergraduate student in a borderline STEM field at a state university.

1) All of the kids are obsessed with Snapchat. It's all they do and all they think about. I took a field trip for one of my classes, and for the entire 40 minute drive both there and back, a kid in front of me did nothing but take selfies while adding those image macro caption things on them. Why these mundane activities are worth sharing, I do not yet know.

2) 80% of girls dress themselves in yoga pants, sweatshirts, and Nike running shoes on a daily basis. I find this to be incredibly boring.

3) Most of the Chinese and Korean students (of which there are a lot of) seem to be incredibly wealthy. One of these kids recently traded in his late model Jaguar coupe for a new Maserati Gibhli. This wasn't just hearsay either, I've seen proof with my own eyes.

4) Kids love virtue signaling and discussing the problems currently plaguing society, but offer no possible solutions, and rarely will they even consider discussing finding those solutions.

5) Indian kids seem to yell a lot in conversation. I'm not sure why this is, perhaps it's a way of coping with poor English skills, but when you engage in conversation with them, they scream words at you as if you are deaf.

6) Literally everything is about diversity. Diversity is the be all and end all of even the most mundane aspects of the university and its operation.

7) They are absolutely atrocious writers, both in terms of style and grammar. I have had to do a number of peer review projects this semester and was quite frankly appalled by how terrible my peer's writing is. I understand that what I read were rough drafts likely thrown together an hour before they were due, but I can tell just by the style and overall flow that they weren't going to improve much beyond the low bar they set for themselves.

Will add more when they come to mind.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 25, 2017)

If you paid money to go to university you're a fucking idiot.

Why didn't you just go to vocational school? Or shit, get a good government job in civil service straight out of high school.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 25, 2017)

ForgedBlades said:


> 6) Literally everything is about diversity. Diversity is the be all and end all of even the most mundane aspects of the university and its operation.


I've seen that at mine as well, and while diversity is all well and good, it's not because diversity as a concept is good.  It's because people with different viewpoints and skills can bring something new to the table and perhaps excel where others in a group falter.  But the thing about that is that it has nothing to do with race, appearance, etc.  It has to do with abilities and viewpoints.  That's why diversity is, in this sense, typically good.  But diversity for the sake of diversity (especially with how they see diversity as physical characteristics and not beliefs and abilities) is poisonous, as it ignores skills and qualification.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 25, 2017)

Well said.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 25, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> If you paid money to go to university you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Why didn't you just go to vocational school? Or shit, get a good government job in civil service straight out of high school.


or join the abbo ghetto, huff gasoline and dox people online?


----------



## Overcast (Apr 26, 2017)

It seems like there's this idea in society that going to a college or university seems to be the only path people can take, at least, that's what I grew up thinking. Fact is, there are so many different paths people can take towards success and seeing all these universities lose any credibility they once had just makes me believe that more and more.

I'm not saying don't go to college or university, I'm just saying that it's not the only option you have. No one wants to go into college and find themselves not knowing what to do and end up spending a good portion of their lives in debt.

What I don't seem to get is why public school is in the shitter right now. You have these big universities that make bank, yet the part of the education system that's the most important, the ones where KIDS have to go through, is so underfunded and getting cuts all the time. I remember when I left high school they closed down the library, which honestly makes me sad. How fucked is your school system where you have to cut LIBRARIES out? It's completely backwards and something needs to change, lest we go the way of the Romans.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 26, 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've seen that at mine as well, and while diversity is all well and good, it's not because diversity as a concept is good.  It's because people with different viewpoints and skills can bring something new to the table and perhaps excel where others in a group falter.  But the thing about that is that it has nothing to do with race, appearance, etc.  It has to do with abilities and viewpoints.  That's why diversity is, in this sense, typically good.  But diversity for the sake of diversity (especially with how they see diversity as physical characteristics and not beliefs and abilities) is poisonous, as it ignores skills and qualification.



Diversity is also cheap AND brings in more $$$ by way of student loans, alumni donations, and grants. It's easy to pay lip service to diversity, and it's a no brainer to do it in the current higher education industry. Diversity of thought is hard to quantify, hard to capitalize on, and generally not monetarily rewarded.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 23, 2021)

millais said:


> The American university I attended was chock full of Iraq and Afghanistan veterans taking advantage of their GI Bill benefits, so along with the swarms of international students from overseas, they kind of balanced out the stereotypical American SJW betamales and legbeards. I graduated before the general election, so we weren't even 100% sure that Trump would win the Republican nomination at the time, but I did meet at least two students and a tenured faculty member (my cell physiology prof) who were eager to vote for Trump and trying to convert everybody they knew, plus a few more who were sympathetic to the cause but couldn't vote due to not being citizens. I did not have the misfortune of having any libtard cuck professors, but except for the cell physiology prof, they were all pretty much against Trump and for Hillary because they preferred the establishment, even if they didn't like Hillary.
> 
> There were a couple borderline incidents that made me do a doubletake though, as if the internet SJW culture was seeping over into RL. One time I was with a mycology prof collecting specimens in the wetlands when she found a centipede and in a passing referred to it with "her" and "she" pronouns. I said something to the effect of "Wow, I didn't know it was possible to identify the sex/gender of a centipede with the naked eye alone. That's really impressive observational skill!". She kind of bristled at my comment and said she couldn't actually tell whether it was a male or female centipede, but she preferred to use female pronoun as a neutral default for organisms in order to counteract 100 years of everyone else using male pronouns for the same purpose.
> 
> ...


Your centipede story sounds more autistic than the professor calling it a she.


----------



## Positron (Feb 23, 2021)

HG 400 said:


> If you paid money to go to university you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Why didn't you just go to vocational school? Or shit, get a good government job in civil service straight out of high school.


Some people are interested in learning for its own sake.  Unfortunately Western universities are no longer teaching them.


----------

